# flasher question



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I have seen the trick of swinging the transducer under the ice (like pendulum) to see fish one direction or the other. I guess to see which way to move and drill. I always forget to try it.
I was wondering do a lot of you guys do this? Does it really work?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If the ice is free of snow cover and it's clear ice just wet the puck and it will shine through ice.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I carry a dish soap bottle full of water for checking through the ice. Just kick the snow away.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I knew you could do it through ice,but usually snow covered.. Didnt think about having to add some water.
Thanks fellas, Now if we ever see ice again this year, I will try it


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess i could see swinging it around to pinpoint a specific piece of structure you might be trying to locate. Brush pile or sunken Christmas tree. If you point the transducer at an angle under the ice, hard telling how far away from you that you are actually seeing. My Humminbird has 2 beam settings also. The narrow 9° cone shows a small area of the bottom but the 19° cone marks fish in twice as big of an area. Just takes a flip of a switch to check. Shooting through the ice does work, but i still don't think i get the best signal for marking fish. Works excellent for checking depth. That could honestly just be my flasher unit though. 

Personally, i almost always cut a group of holes in a 10yd-20yd radius or in a straight line of a given area i want to fish and then start dropping the flasher in each of them to see whats there. If that general area is not producing, most times i will be making a significant move rather than just a few yards away. If only a few holes in my circle are active, then i might make a new circle in that direction.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I find that my Vexilar does not mark fish well through the ice, but I can see bottom which is helpful up to a point. It also is a little hard to tell whether I am on a soft or hard bottom as the return is usually small (which is supposed to indicate a hard bottom) no matter if the actual bottom is soft or hard.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I crank the gain to 10 on my LX5 when reading through ice. Can usually see any suspended fish.


----------

